# Snowy Range Questions



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

How do you access Centennial Ridge? Directions?

Where/What is Lady's Downhill?

Thanks!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Centennial Ridge is like the MWave of skiing around here...


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Ladies downhill is on barber lake road


----------



## billfrenchvail (May 6, 2008)

SLED


----------

